# Ads in notification bar!?



## rgibson518 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, I just started receiving advertisements in my notification bar. The last one was for some poker app by igg. I recently flashes to BuglessBeast JB on my G-nex, anyone know why I'm getting this now or how to turn it off? I never received them when I was running AOKP ICS.

I've been flashing a few ROMs since jb came out and I'm not sure what is causing it. I looked my running apps and can't find anything malicious looking. Please help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

rgibson518 said:


> Hey, I just started receiving advertisements in my notification bar. The last one was for some poker app by igg. I recently flashes to BuglessBeast JB on my G-nex, anyone know why I'm getting this now or how to turn it off? I never received them when I was running AOKP ICS.
> 
> I've been flashing a few ROMs since jb came out and I'm not sure what is causing it. I looked my running apps and can't find anything malicious looking. Please help!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


A handy feature in JB is that you can long-press on a notification, choose App Info, and immediately be taken to the source application's management page (to force stop, uninstall, or prevent it from generating further notifications).


----------



## rgibson518 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hah, brilliant! Totally forgot about that, thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Quit downloading shitty, shady apps. I don't know of any respectable dev that would you use AirPush ads.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

It won't matter soon when Google removes any app that has Airpush ads in their apps. So, that'll work.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Quit downloading shitty, shady apps. I don't know of any respectable dev that would you use AirPush ads.


While not technically AirPush, Gameloft sure does love to generate spammy notifications.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Remember to give the app a 1 star rating before uninstalling!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Remember to give the app a 1 star rating before uninstalling!


I'm all for devs making money from their apps; I've bought quite a few myself. AirPlay, however, crosses the line. Ruining my experience in other apps or even when I'm not actually doing anything on my phone is a dick move.


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

just fyi, there is an app in the play store called airpush detector, which identifies any currently installed apps on your device that run the airpush service. it doesnt remove or block them, just lets you know so you're able to do it manually


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

joebob said:


> just fyi, there is an app in the play store called airpush detector, which identifies any currently installed apps on your device that run the airpush service. it doesnt remove or block them, just lets you know so you're able to do it manually


You can also install an app to permanently opt out of air push ads: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airpush.optoutapp


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

codesplice said:


> You can also install an app to permanently opt out of air push ads: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airpush.optoutapp


awesome find! had not seen this app till now, but it's nice that airpush realizes just how annoying they are


----------

